# Humming/Buzzing GFI



## rcar

I've got an issue that I can't come up with a logical explanation. Last week I sent my service tech to address a warranty issue with a "buzzing" GFI. I told him to just check wiring and replace GFI. This week they call back and tell my that all GFIs are buzzing. I go out and sure enough, they are all making a low buzzing sound. Can't say it was a "bad batch" since one is brand new. Some are buzzing louder than others. One of the GFIs is a dedicated outlet right next to the panel, maybe 4' of wire. 

House 10 months finished.
200 amp back to back with underground service.
No overhead lines in neighborhood.
All connections verified good at recepts and panel. Have not pulled meter.
P&S brand.
Sound stops when tripped.
Sound stops on all half the time, other half they are all buzzing. Time of day doesn't seem to be a factor, it's random.
Voltage checks out.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## HARRY304E

rcar said:


> I've got an issue that I can't come up with a logical explanation. Last week I sent my service tech to address a warranty issue with a "buzzing" GFI. I told him to just check wiring and replace GFI. This week they call back and tell my that all GFIs are buzzing. I go out and sure enough, they are all making a low buzzing sound. Can't say it was a "bad batch" since one is brand new. Some are buzzing louder than others. One of the GFIs is a dedicated outlet right next to the panel, maybe 4' of wire.
> 
> House 10 months finished.
> 200 amp back to back with underground service.
> No overhead lines in neighborhood.
> All connections verified good at recepts and panel. Have not pulled meter.
> P&S brand.
> Sound stops when tripped.
> Sound stops on all half the time, other half they are all buzzing. Time of day doesn't seem to be a factor, it's random.
> Voltage checks out.
> 
> Thank you for any help.


Tell them to listen to really loud music 24/7 and the problem will go away...:jester:


----------



## HARRY304E

There is a lot of info about this out there, just a Google search get's you 3,500,000 results..:laughing:

My ears are bad so I would never hear it my self.

Do they have CFL's non-dimmable or LED fixtures ?


----------



## bkmichael65

Any dimmers on the circuit?


----------



## rcar

HARRY304E said:


> There is a lot of info about this out there, just a Google search get's you 3,500,000 results..:laughing:
> 
> My ears are bad so I would never hear it my self.
> 
> Do they have CFL's non-dimmable or LED fixtures ?


No LEDs but whole house is CFL. No lights in house were on until I turned some on. I tried google but all I saw was one link with the same issue and it didn't have a solution.


----------



## rcar

bkmichael65 said:


> Any dimmers on the circuit?


It's all the GFIs in the house. Small applianceX3, bathroom, 2 dedicated in garage and so on.


----------



## bkmichael65

I'm guessing that it could be the current transformer inside of it buzzing, but I really don't know. Have you tried changing any of them out with a different lot or brand?


----------



## FrunkSlammer

I was in a quiet kitchen and could hear the counter top GFCI making a funny noise.. wasn't quite humming or buzzing though. Was more like a chirp.


----------



## rcar

bkmichael65 said:


> I'm guessing that it could be the current transformer inside of it buzzing, but I really don't know. Have you tried changing any of them out with a different lot or brand?


We changed one out the first trip, new one buzzes just like all the rest. The others are ~1 year old. I went to another house down the street that was done roughly the same time with the same P&S GFIs. None of them were making any sound at all. We rarely use another brand, never had this happen. I am going to grab a Cooper and try it out just so I can say I did. I believe something else is causing this in the house. Something that I haven't thought of.


----------



## rcar

I suppose I could kill every breaker, see if it stops, then see which one was making it happen. fml


----------



## Single pole

rcar said:


> I've got an issue that I can't come up with a logical explanation. Last week I sent my service tech to address a warranty issue with a "buzzing" GFI. I told him to just check wiring and replace GFI. This week they call back and tell my that all GFIs are buzzing. I go out and sure enough, they are all making a low buzzing sound. Can't say it was a "bad batch" since one is brand new. Some are buzzing louder than others. One of the GFIs is a dedicated outlet right next to the panel, maybe 4' of wire.
> 
> House 10 months finished.
> 200 amp back to back with underground service.
> No overhead lines in neighborhood.
> All connections verified good at recepts and panel. Have not pulled meter.
> P&S brand.
> Sound stops when tripped.
> Sound stops on all half the time, other half they are all buzzing. Time of day doesn't seem to be a factor, it's random.
> Voltage checks out.
> 
> Thank you for any help.


Tech should have noticed it was still buzzing after replacing it. Tech should have searched for problem to resolve issue.
Good luck!!


----------



## dspiffy

What is the line voltage checking out to being?


----------



## 360max

...call China


----------



## ablyss

Funny, I renovated my bath a year and half ago and the new GFI I put in buzzes. Never thought it could be related to anything other than a noisy GFI so I just let it be. Maybe now since you have a similar issue I will investigate it more.


----------



## ablyss

I do have the lighting in the bath on the load side of the GFI, all which are on magnetic based low voltage transformers. I bet you a simple magnetic noise filter loop might fix it. I might have to try this

In your case, if magnetic transformers are not a factor, sometimes just swapping the breaker to a different phase can solve most electrical mysteries.


----------



## Deep Cover

rcar said:


> I suppose I could kill every breaker, see if it stops, then see which one was making it happen. fml


This seems like the best choice troubleshooting approach. It would work great if the GFI's are on their own circuit.


----------



## rcar

dspiffy said:


> What is the line voltage checking out to being?


123v both legs


----------



## rcar

ablyss said:


> I do have the lighting in the bath on the load side of the GFI, all which are on magnetic based low voltage transformers. I bet you a simple magnetic noise filter loop might fix it. I might have to try this
> 
> In your case, if magnetic transformers are not a factor, sometimes just swapping the breaker to a different phase can solve most electrical mysteries.


They are on both phases now.


----------



## rcar

Single pole said:


> Tech should have noticed it was still buzzing after replacing it. Tech should have searched for problem to resolve issue.
> Good luck!!


I'm assumed he was there when they weren't buzzing. I'm not going to bother asking him, gotta keep that blood pressure in check.


----------



## RIVETER

rcar said:


> I've got an issue that I can't come up with a logical explanation. Last week I sent my service tech to address a warranty issue with a "buzzing" GFI. I told him to just check wiring and replace GFI. This week they call back and tell my that all GFIs are buzzing. I go out and sure enough, they are all making a low buzzing sound. Can't say it was a "bad batch" since one is brand new. Some are buzzing louder than others. One of the GFIs is a dedicated outlet right next to the panel, maybe 4' of wire.
> 
> House 10 months finished.
> 200 amp back to back with underground service.
> No overhead lines in neighborhood.
> All connections verified good at recepts and panel. Have not pulled meter.
> P&S brand.
> Sound stops when tripped.
> Sound stops on all half the time, other half they are all buzzing. Time of day doesn't seem to be a factor, it's random.
> Voltage checks out.
> 
> Thank you for any help.


If the service is on the same side of the house as the heat pump check the vibrations coming from that. I've seen it happen.


----------



## daks

Are they near a highway with big trucks and their CB radio's, or have a HAM radio hobbyist nearby? Home automation/network that communicates over the power lines? Oscilloscope will show that kind of funkyness on the power if you can't isolate it by shutting off breakers. 

Let us know what you find.


----------



## Kiknads

I've had this problem quite a few times with Leviton GFCI's. Currently 3/4 gfi's in my house are buzzing and they are all on dedicated circuits. Had the same problem in customers houses in the past, generally I've just swapped them out with a different brand


----------



## rcar

daks said:


> Are they near a highway with big trucks and their CB radio's, or have a HAM radio hobbyist nearby? Home automation/network that communicates over the power lines? Oscilloscope will show that kind of funkyness on the power if you can't isolate it by shutting off breakers.
> 
> Let us know what you find.


Not sure about the HAM radio but the other two aren't present. I think I'm going back Friday. Hopefully I'll be posting with a resolution.


----------



## Deanos01

Switch it with a regular single pole and see if it buzzes?


----------

